# 1-7/8/9-10 showing 100 foot piles!!!



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

And made $70,000.oo payup !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Well not really. Good 8 foot piles tho 2,000 or so feet long........ ussmileyflag

Can I just say how much I hate driving 15-20 MPH!! Please tell people you know that a snow storm is not the time to be getting MacDonald's or the paper!!








Pulling in I knew when the snow blowing off the roof like that the walks on this side would be the challenge of the day to keep clear. 








1st Pass so I could check the depth on the walks. About a foot.









Knew it was going to be a fun plow when I had 3 and 4 foot drifts coming off the piles already there.









Handicap spots was drift blown from a foot down to almost bare pavement the wind was so fierce.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

What type of truck do you have? Ford? What blade?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I cleared the walk 1st just to give me a idea on how bad it would blow over again.

















About 2 1/2 hours later it did not look good for my back!!!

















I really hope no one ever used this spot. I know, I know I should chip away at it.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;951314 said:


> What type of truck do you have? Ford? What blade?


I'm gonna guess dodge, from the looks of the dash????

Where are the action pics?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

snocrete;951325 said:


> I'm gonna guess dodge, from the looks of the dash????
> 
> Where are the action pics?


I thought it was a Ford Dash, but I cant for the life of me remember what a Dodge's dash looks like. Thanks.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Back sidewalk that is never used but has to be clear because of fire exits. Never even a foot print back here and hopefully they never have to use the exits.









But I make it look nice anyway. (Took this morning because forgot yesterday.









Start of my 100 ft tall piles!! Really as tall as I can get em is maybe 10 ft if i really push it hard but over all they are 8 ft across on average.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Oop, you were right


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Starting on the lot. Cutting the drifts was easy with this powder puff stuff.









Pushing em tall









And wide









As I told the guy I sub to. If they call about that walk.

It was clean when I left and I can not babysit unless you wanna pay me.









Even the corner fire exit was cleared with a path. Again a never used door.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Great pics...looks like you got hammered good.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

BladeScape;951360 said:


> Great pics...looks like you got hammered good.


Was for sure one of the better storms I have plowed. I wish they were all like this without the wind.
Nice to get some hours for January built up as well. payup


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

SuperdutyShane;951314 said:


> What type of truck do you have? Ford? What blade?


Dodge RAM, but you already read that.

7.5 BOSS SD strt blade. No wings.

Had no problem getting in nor any problems breaking threw any drifts. I just wish I had a wider blade is all but I like a straight blade for overall use.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

These are from this morning. Because of the wind and one of the 4 lots at this place still had to be cleared even tho there was no snow overnight.

This is for when they call and ask about the bill when it did not snow.

















I hate doing gravel lots and have not done one in a few years. This place has one. After being very careful at first this year and doing it slowly until the ground completely froze. Now after grooming and cold temps this is almost like doing a paved lot now. Gravel rocks still poke up allowing some traction for cars but it has to be the smoothest gravel lot I have ever seen now.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow reaper....looks great. You do very nice work for that much snow. Im glad you got pounded.


----------



## gary snow (Oct 26, 2005)

*nice shots reaper*

hey ,! nice shots of yer work,lol,picture are worth a thousand bucks WORDS ,I MEANT WORDS!!!!!!!! honest


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

tls22;951394 said:


> wow reaper....looks great. You do very nice work for that much snow. Im glad you got pounded.


Thanks Tim. 

I try to do a lot as if I owned it and how I would want it. It really keeps complaints down that way and retention of the contract is almost a guarantee the following year.

Hopefully


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

REAPER;951408 said:


> Thanks Tim.
> 
> I try to do a lot as if I owned it and how I would want it. It really keeps complaints down that way and retention of the contract is almost a guarantee the following year.
> 
> Hopefully


Yeah those are def the best word to plow by....i been doing the same lot for 3 years now...and my boss has never gotten a complaint. Granted we dont get the snow you guys get. Now it looks like my route is going to be change cause of someone else screwing up.......going to miss my lot.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

tls22;951418 said:


> Yeah those are def the best word to plow by....i been doing the same lot for 3 years now...and my boss has never gotten a complaint. Granted we dont get the snow you guys get. Now it looks like my route is going to be change cause of someone else screwing up.......going to miss my lot.


Just got this e-mail from them.

Good morning, XXXX

First off, thank you for the clean parking lot and entry ways this
morning! After shoveling myself out of my driveway, it was nice to not
have to tromp through the snow to reach the office door! 

Attached is our activity calendar for the next week . . . I hope you can rest this next week as we've been keeping you so busy lately!

Have a good weekend . . XXXX
___________________

Sucks about changing to a new lot. Once I get use to a place I really like to keep it and not start out new fixing another guys screw-ups.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Bump so a local guy can look at how blade still pushes clean. 

Truck is for sale.


----------

